# X-Men: Days of Future Past



## onyxbrain (Mar 30, 2014)

If you have seen it, thoughts (specific film focus, in comparison to previous films, in comparison to Marvel comics, etc.)

If you have not seen it, do you plan to see it (if so, what are your expectations), or not (reasons)?


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

this one is more focused on the story than action, I got mixed feelings but something at the end got me really excited for the next movie:wink:


----------



## onyxbrain (Mar 30, 2014)

@Chest

I am not very discreet about my discontent over Jennifer Lawrence having been casted as Mystique. (Yes, I still have not found a way, since First Class, to look past this.)

So, naturally, I questioned whether I'd care much for this film-- as Mystique's role is far less "juvenile" than it is in First Class, and her character-embodiement would make-or-break a great deal. However, I do not think that she crashed in her role, but I still do not agree that she is the correct actress for this part. I feel like I am watching somebody play Mystique, not watching Mystique. 

As for the overall movie, I liked it. There was significantly less action, yes. 
First Class viewed like a Disney production, of an X-Men film. 
I would say that this film is a step back in the right direction.


----------



## LalaithAeroniel (Jun 10, 2014)

I really liked this film. The character development was excellent, and I was glad there was less action to make time for exploring the characters. Especially Xavier. 
Also liked that they re-booted the X-Men universe without having to recast actors or start from scratch. It made my comic-book fan siblings happy to see X-3 done away with, and me happy that they can stop complaining about that now


----------



## Das Brechen (Nov 26, 2011)

I liked that DOFP felt to me more like a sequel than a reboot. I loved First Class as well. The airplane scene with Charles and Erik was superb acting from McAvoy and Fassbender. I felt the tension in the theater.


----------



## onyxbrain (Mar 30, 2014)

Is it just me, or did anyone else struggle to take Kevin Bacon seriously in First Class..


----------



## Aubbs (Jun 12, 2012)

The best X-Men movie so far. Not only was there better character development, story, and action but it was the closes one to the comics yet. I love how they introduced Quicksilver without giving his name away, and that they gave Mystique a bigger role.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

I really liked the movie, far more than I thought I would. I was expecting the same kind of crap you normally get from sequels.

It makes me even more excited about Guardians of the Galaxy.


----------



## Scrabbletray (Apr 27, 2014)

Magneto, Wolverine and Quicksilver are just so cool in this movie that you can forgive all the time-travel BS that makes up the plot.


----------



## kayaycee. (Jun 20, 2014)

I actually felt like Quicksilver may have almost, if not did, steal some of the spotlight from Wolverine. Honestly my favorite parts of the movie were when he was in it, and I was bummed not to see more of him.


----------



## LalaithAeroniel (Jun 10, 2014)

kayaycee. said:


> I actually felt like Quicksilver may have almost, if not did, steal some of the spotlight from Wolverine. Honestly my favorite parts of the movie were when he was in it, and I was bummed not to see more of him.


I really liked Quicksilver, too. I'm hoping he gets to play a larger role in subsequent films.


----------



## swickaroo (Jul 2, 2014)

I really liked the movie. But the one thing that annoyed me the whole time was that Professor X was somehow alive?? I get how he could be brought back like Jean Grey and Scott once they fixed the past, but I don't get how he was alive as an old man before they did that. Overall, cool movie. Especially the scene with Quicksilver!


----------



## LalaithAeroniel (Jun 10, 2014)

swickaroo said:


> I really liked the movie. But the one thing that annoyed me the whole time was that Professor X was somehow alive?? I get how he could be brought back like Jean Grey and Scott once they fixed the past, but I don't get how he was alive as an old man before they did that. Overall, cool movie. Especially the scene with Quicksilver!


There is a post-credit scene in X-3 where we see that Professor X transferred his consciousness to another body. I haven't watched it with commentary, but apparently the directors said that the body he chose was that of his brain-dead identical twin brother. Doesn't explain everything (like why he still can't walk), but it allows for him to be alive in Days of Future Past.


----------



## Belladonne (Mar 22, 2014)

Loved it. What MBTI type do you reckon all the characters are?

IMO:

-Magneto: ENTJ (8w7 too)
-Xavier: ENFJ
-Trask: INTJ
-Mystique: ENFP
-Wolverine: ISTP
-Quicksilver: ESTP
-Hank: INTP


----------



## LalaithAeroniel (Jun 10, 2014)

I agree about Magneto and Xavier -- definitely ENTJ and ENFJ. Haven't thought about the other characters as much, but ISTP sounds right for Wolverine. I'm not sold on Hank as an INTP -- his feeling seems too well-developed to be a shadow function. Maybe INFP?


----------



## Belladonne (Mar 22, 2014)

LalaithAeroniel said:


> I agree about Magneto and Xavier -- definitely ENTJ and ENFJ. Haven't thought about the other characters as much, but ISTP sounds right for Wolverine. I'm not sold on Hank as an INTP -- his feeling seems too well-developed to be a shadow function. Maybe INFP?


Yeah, possibly. Hank definitely seems like an introvert. I just assumed he'd be an INTP because he seemed quite "sciencey" lol. Could definitely be an INFP as well, though 

The Magneto-Xavier thing is really interesting, I wasn't sure if Xavier was an ENFJ or not but if he is then it's classic Te v Fe.


----------



## ToplessOrange (Jun 3, 2013)

I hope I don't get attacked too harshly for this, but I thought the film was horrible. I sometimes check the reviews after I've watched a film (inferior Fe likes to be agreed with), and I was a bit surprised to see that critics really liked it nearly to the point of universal acclaim.

I felt that it was lazy. The time travel rules were purposely made unclear so that they could be changed to the plot, which is something I really hate in time travel films, because you can't really write yourself into a corner that way.

In Breaking Bad (which you may notice is not a time travel film), the writers often spoke of getting stuck. Writing themselves into a corner and thinking for weeks of ways to geet their protagonist out. In this film, there was no chance of that. So many rules were made wibbly wobbly enough to where if things got too ugly, they could easily make their way out.

Same reason I dislike Back to the Future. I think that when people watch a film involving time travel, they want very clear rules in order to consider it a good time travel flick. That's what makes Primer so universally acclaimed. Of course, even if BttF had horrible time travel mechanics, it was still considered a great film, so it's not all about the time travel. Obviously, I can't consider either BttF or this film time travel films, but I can also criticize them on their other merits.

I hate that they brought in Quicksilver. I love the Magneto-father reference they made. I don't do comics that much, which made the fact that I caught that all the more special. "My mom knew someone like that." HAHAHAHA NERDGASM

But while I loved the character and the things they did with Quicksilver, this goes back to the lazy writing. When you can bring in any hero you want at any point, when you're not limited to a specific set of powers...well, the same thing happened in Heroes. At no point were things suspenseful anymore because any problem that came up, I easily thought "Oh, this guy's gonna come in and save the day." There was always one person that the writers could bring in.

I wouldn't be surprised if in a future film, Wolverine went, "SHIT, WE NEED TO GO FIND SOLVE-ALL-PROBLEMS WOMAN!" Watchmen was great and I felt that writing-into-a-corner thing several times because they limited the heroes. I knew what I was dealing with. There were RULES, CONFINES. If you wanna write whatever without any laws, make an art film. A film with actual, material conflicts that the protagonists are dealing with needs to have rules.

It's like when you're playing a game with that kid from Elementary and she goes "I can make whatever rule I want. Rule number one, I ALWAYS win."

What the fuck.

It's not fair. It's not fun. So, they encounter a problem. Did the writers go "Okay, how can we solve this problem in a way that the audience can enjoy using the assets we gave ourselves to set up this film?" No, they went, "Let's make a small change to the set up. As in, we'll bring in a Gamebreaker guy with super speed, but then we'll make him go away even though he can solve most of the problems in the film simply because that's totally crossing the line."

So, when the big fight came with the robots, there was no suspense because the time travel was just going to take over whenever it was convenient. Or another character would come in and save the day with their "I can kill robots" power.

The comic references were enjoyable. Figuring out the Stinger was fun. The film's writing was not very well done, and if you're just reading the last sentence to get the general gist of my post, my argument is in that wall of text.


----------



## tinker_tailor (Jul 11, 2014)

I personally really liked the 70s setting since I'm a bit of a history nerd. My mum was just laughing throughout Quicksilver's scene roud:


----------

